# SNES & N64 Flash Linkers



## Another World (Jun 4, 2009)

*SNES & N64 Flash Linkers*
NeoFlash






NeoFlash has announced working versions of both a SNES and N64 Flash Linker. The kits support saving, PC-to-USB flashing, and a boasted 99% compatibility. ToToTek has had various working linkers for years (SNES, MD, SMS, GG, etc). However, their bare PCB versions have flown below the radar. Hopefully NeoFlash can deliver on their compatibility claims and offer mainstream linkers which fit into normal cart-shells. For more information on the linker specs see the links below.

Thanks to soulanger & chuckstudios via IRC for the news!​



SNES Myth Cart



N64 Myth Cart



Discuss


----------



## thejokerss (Jun 4, 2009)

This is something i always wanted to have, had diskstations for my consoles back in the 90s.

Even though i can play those 2 consoles perfectly emulated on my PC, there is something cool about sitting in your couch with the original joypads looking at a big screen TV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good to know when plugging in a cartridged with the needed DSP that all games will work, means ill check ebay for the cheaper carts with the needed DSPs


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 4, 2009)

From the Engrish website for these things, it says something about the case needing modifying. Whether this means the cartridge shell or the console itself, I'm not sure, but I think they mean the flash carts casing... Would suck to have to modify the consoles case.


----------



## Kamiyama (Jun 4, 2009)

Now we're talking! I've been searching things like these forever to my SNES and N64!


----------



## KamuiX (Jun 4, 2009)

Hope to see the NES project too, supporting PAL consoles also


----------



## KirovAir (Jun 4, 2009)

This is AWESOME.
I've always wanted this for my good old N64!


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 4, 2009)

This is awesome news! Every N64 emulator for PC has given me trouble for certain games. If this 99% compatibility is true, I am hoping this means an end to weird graphics glitches and other annoyances. Might finally drag my N64 out of storage after like 8 years. Can't wait till this comes out!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 4, 2009)

As I already said in the other thread....I'm really looking forward to those carts....
I would get the SNES one for sure, and I'd even consider buying the N64 if I can get the cart, but I'm guessing that pricetag will be high for those..


----------



## h8uthemost (Jun 4, 2009)

This is seriously beyond cool. I really hope they gets these perfected and put them out for sale.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 4, 2009)

As far as i know, this kit makes use of the neo² for storage.

I have all Tototek linkers and the all use LPT and the are slow to write to, these are USB, so it should be faster.
Compatibility should be like most old snes backup devices, no special chipsets supported, only some DSP (mostly DSP-1) games when an original game with DSP is placed in the side slot (like those tototek linkers) (Original snes backup devices made use of a DSP adaptor for this)

N64 backup devices had the same thing, you needed to place an original cartridge with the right bootchip type (6103, 6106, 6105, ec...)


----------



## sweenish (Jun 4, 2009)

hopefully they're cheap. like really cheap.

because the snes is pretty much perfectly emulated, and you can get adapters and drivers to use a snes controller. tv-out and there you go. throw in an ntsc filter if you want old-time tv goodness. without needing a dsp cart or anything like that.

n64 is all the same except that you could crank up the resolution and filter the crap out of those textures. and once again, you don't need another cart to jump start it.

it's been awhile since i've tried my hand at n64 emulators. i believe they've come a long way from 3-4 years ago.

still great news for owners of the consoles, though.


----------



## santorix10 (Jun 4, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> As far as i know, this kit makes use of the neo² for storage.
> 
> I have all Tototek linkers and the all use LPT and the are slow to write to, these are USB, so it should be faster.
> Compatibility should be like most old snes backup devices, no special chipsets supported, only some DSP (mostly DSP-1) games when an original game with DSP is placed in the side slot (like those tototek linkers) (Original snes backup devices made use of a DSP adaptor for this)
> ...



Too bad they couldn't get a real big FPGA to emulate the extra hardware like the PowerPak. (Though it would probably cost a lot...)


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 4, 2009)

Depending on the price of these, I might get them!


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Jun 4, 2009)

Definitely purchasing the SNES Linker, I've got Mario Kart which has DSP-1 so the only game that wouldn't be supported that i'd want to play is Super Mario RPG


----------



## MR_COW (Jun 4, 2009)

It has been freaking 4 years since they first announced these. We will see. I have 0% faith in Neoflash.


----------



## Lily (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry folks, but I have to rain on the parade and say this is NEOFLASH. Has anyone experienced the absolutely atrocity of their NDS carts? What on earth makes you think they're going to be able to produce SNES/N64 carts that are a) any better than the solutions already out there and b) going to work at all? They have the worst track record ever, and I for one wouldn't touch anything with their name on it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 4, 2009)

Bare PCB Versions of TOTOTEK?!?!

I got a SMD and a SNES Flash Card from them. They are not Bare - you'll get a case. 
And this case has original Size and fits perfectly!

They are both working very good for me.

What's the Problem with ToToTek Cards ?!?!?!


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 4, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Sorry folks, but I have to rain on the parade and say this is NEOFLASH. Has anyone experienced the absolutely atrocity of their NDS carts? What on earth makes you think they're going to be able to produce SNES/N64 carts that are a) any better than the solutions already out there and b) going to work at all? They have the worst track record ever, and I for one wouldn't touch anything with their name on it with a ten foot pole.


Not to mentioned it's been like, what? 2 years since they first announced these things? Maybe more.


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 4, 2009)

Bonny said:
			
		

> Bare PCB Versions of TOTOTEK?!?!
> 
> I got a SMD and a SNES Flash Card from them. They are not Bare - you'll get a case.
> And this case has original Size and fits perfectly!
> ...



I have the SNES one as well. I think most people here are to new to remember NeoFlash, I would stay far, far, far away from these.

If you want a good SNES flash cart and have a parallel port get this ToToTEK and if you are in a PAL region buy a cheap game and get the CIC chip out of it and swap it or get a T-Connector and plug a PAL game in.


----------



## mrgone (Jun 4, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Sorry folks, but I have to rain on the parade and say this is NEOFLASH. Has anyone experienced the absolutely atrocity of their NDS carts? What on earth makes you think they're going to be able to produce SNES/N64 carts that are a) any better than the solutions already out there and b) going to work at all? They have the worst track record ever, and I for one wouldn't touch anything with their name on it with a ten foot pole.



i do not know their ds carts.

but there are no flash carts for snes or n64 , right ?
i only know of the disk based stations for snes, and the doctor v64 & derivates for n64

i would prefer the n64 version over the snes one, as snes games often used special chips whose functions cannot be reproduced without the real cart
n64 did not have such games  IIRC


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2009)

MR_COW said:
			
		

> It has been freaking 4 years since they first announced these. We will see. I have 0% faith in Neoflash.


That's the fact which concerned me the most when reading this announcement. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jun 4, 2009)

I can really use the N64 one, since some of my games don't run at full speed on my machine (Either that or I just have my emulator badly configured).


----------



## caffeinekid (Jun 4, 2009)

I still have my Super WildCard DX2 for my SNES and it was and is has always been a really lovely piece of kit.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

how about somethin for teh dubba D? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that way we can see some DD roms getting dumped FINALLY


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 4, 2009)

Tototek used to sell them bare in the beginging, had to take a real game appart and use that case.
Tototek ones fit the case perfect of an original game, i got a small hole in my case where the cic chip sits, so i can switch chips when needed (for testing), The T-connector is also bare pcb.

I do own all tototek units and are happy with it, but i'm open to any other new card, even from NeoFlash.
I also still use my ProFighter Turbo for snes, Double Pro Fighter for MD and Z64/V64Jr (512)/V64 (CD)for N64
For PC-Engine i still use the Tototek and neoflash one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i preffer the neoflash one, cause it fits more the original


----------



## Spaceman016 (Jun 4, 2009)

ive been waiting for this for a long long time, i think they would sell well too


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe the point with these carts is that they'll be a bit MORE CHEAP than Tototek's, which to say all, aren't cheap AT ALL.

Too bad that anyone didn't notice that those flashcards REQUIRE the Neo2/3 NDS Flashcarts to work. That's where they read roms from.

A subtle attempt from Neoflash to sell all those remaining stocks of Neo2/3?


----------



## Minox (Jun 4, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Maybe the point with these carts is that they'll be a bit MORE CHEAP than Tototek's, which to say all, aren't cheap AT ALL.
> 
> Too bad that anyone didn't notice that those flashcards REQUIRE the Neo2/3 NDS Flashcarts to work. That's where they read roms from.
> 
> A subtle attempt from Neoflash to sell all those remaining stocks of Neo2/3?


If they are indeed going to use the Neo2Twin then they better either sell it together with it or lower the price on it. Cause as it stand now the only place I've managed to find it at has it for $59 with no shipping included


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess they'll sell it together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I also hope it'll remain cheap even with a Neo2 bundled.

Personally, I'm gonna get a NES when the NES one is out


----------



## DSAndi (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm i still have 2 CD64 plus Backupstations and Dr V64 jr 512. 
I didnt take a closer look but if you need to connect it to a PC to upload a Rom its not that good.
If it has internal memory for a lot games chooseable with Gui it would be ok.
Anything else would stay behind the CD64 plus.


----------



## Another World (Jun 4, 2009)

KamuiX said:
			
		

> Hope to see the NES project too, supporting PAL consoles also



there has been a nes cart for awhile. http://www.retrousb.com/index.php?cPath=24...489a1734153b8e1

-another world


----------



## HYPERMETAL (Jun 5, 2009)

See, this is why I've always wanted a 64 on my b-day!


----------



## Davess (Jun 5, 2009)

isn't this a little late?


----------



## RadioShadow (Jun 6, 2009)

If I have a PAL Machine and if ran a JP/US game on ones of these, would it run in NTSC 60Hz?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 6, 2009)

is this plug and play i wonder? i would buy these as i don't like using the pc to emulate n64 games.


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 6, 2009)

RadioShadow said:
			
		

> If I have a PAL Machine and if ran a JP/US game on ones of these, would it run in NTSC 60Hz?


No, I'd imagine it will be the same as when used on a V64/jr/Z64 etc, with the same issues.


----------



## l0c4lh0st (Jun 6, 2009)

caffeinekid said:
			
		

> I still have my Super WildCard DX2 for my SNES and it was and is has always been a really lovely piece of kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly the reason I'd never ever buy one. The company is just too retarded to be true...

Plus they have some big competition (CD64, Z64, V64, etc). The SNES copiers are aged though, floppy disks... are old.

However, the SWC DX2 can work with the DiskDual, where you can put a 2 GB HDD with all SNES ROMs in. It's very expensive though.

We'll see. I'll never buy this, since I have a Z64 and a SWC DX2 + DiskDual.


----------



## fst312 (Jun 7, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=38245 bad review
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=35494 good review
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=29211 bad review


didn't really read the reviews but i just looked at the scores the only good score was the MK4-Mini.i never tried their products before but on gbatemp they have more bad reviews than good.but can it reall be hard for them to mess up with the n64? its not a handheld so it should be easier to make it work.

the only problem i have with these is the memory capacity.

if i'm correct i you can only hold 48MB of games for snes and 512MB for n64.i'm sure im going to use more memory than 512MB for n64 but for snes i'm not to sure yet but i think i have over 70MB on wii so 48MB is not enough.

a postive about this is playing games on the actual system.


----------



## Dankrigannon (Jun 9, 2009)

I would definately buy both of these!

I hope they really become a reality.


----------



## Daimakaimura (Jun 10, 2009)

PLEASE DO NOT ...... Don't underestimate the Tototek cards
I recon their way better and cheaper, and about bare cards 
seems like NEOflash is more like a bare cart then a Build in Card from tototek xD

and don't forget about the price, i'm sure these are gonna cost u 100$ for sure
wich is a Rip-off IMO


----------



## wolfeman (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a huge problem with the design of these new flash carts. The Neo team has shown they have some good products [and yes, some god awful ones too] even though it takes them forever to get them out on the market. The PCEngine flash cart is a pretty nice design although they have now revised it to be able to handle saves but they have jacked the price way up and anyone who bought the two earlier versions are kicking themselves now.

These NEW carts are screwed from the get-go because they are making you buy a GBA Flash Cart of their design in order to be able to use these carts so on top of the cost of the cart, you have another $100 or so that you have to pay to get a GBA Flash cart.

People have been pleading with them not to do this and they simply do not listen and I think a large part of why it has taken them so long to get these working so they can sell them is their need to make the gba flash cart part of it.

This is going to be a bitter pill to swallow when the carts hit the market and I for one will have to think long and hard what I will and will not shell out my hard earned money for.


----------



## naveedy (Jun 11, 2009)

I can not wait! Does anyone rememeber a few months ago i was asking for this?!?! No one could give me anything, and now this shows up!!! Yayyyy cant wait.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 11, 2009)

Emulators, anyone?


----------



## air2004 (Jun 11, 2009)

this is the dumbest thing I have ever seen , a waste of time and money


----------



## MacGnG (Jun 12, 2009)

i would totally get a snes flash cart!!! USB and plug n play, i would get it for my GF for her bday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  i hope they have one of these coming out soon


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2009)

air2004 said:
			
		

> this is the dumbest thing I have ever seen , a waste of time and money
> Please, don't make such posts, because it looks like plain trolling..
> 
> I respect your opinion, but at least elaborate why do you think so, if you want to be a part of discussion!
> ...


If you ask me, nothing can compare to playing the game on the machine it is supposed to be played originally....Even if emulation is perfect, I still prefer doing it "old school" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like playing GB Color games on GameBoy Color, Advance on GBA etc. (even tho it's nice to have an option, emulating/running all those games on NDS)


----------



## Mailyfesux (Jun 12, 2009)

Is this the first n64 cart?


----------



## xboxinoz (Jun 12, 2009)

Well I got all excited when I saw this story but it looks a long way down the track from what I really want.

I have a N64 in its original shop demo stand in my rumpus room and although it looks impressive it hardly gets much use. I'd love a nice clean simple N64 cartridge with a micro SD slot on it where I can shove it in my N64 boot it up to a menu and then select any game from the roms stored on the microSD card... oh well... I'll keep on dreaming but at least I'm happy to know some people are still tinkering with the old consoles and it might happen one day.


----------



## wolfeman (Jun 12, 2009)

xboxinoz said:
			
		

> Well I got all excited when I saw this story but it looks a long way down the track from what I really want.
> 
> I have a N64 in its original shop demo stand in my rumpus room and although it looks impressive it hardly gets much use. I'd love a nice clean simple N64 cartridge with a micro SD slot on it where I can shove it in my N64 boot it up to a menu and then select any game from the roms stored on the microSD card... oh well... I'll keep on dreaming but at least I'm happy to know some people are still tinkering with the old consoles and it might happen one day.




what you want is a 256M Z64 with the Compact Flash upgraded bios. Mine is set up with two 2GB compact flash cards with all the games I'd ever want to play on the system and then some.  It takes some configuring to get all the games to play correctly, you have to have the patch dat and some other files and a few different boot carts, all of which can be found via google, but ultimately it is the best around so far and from what I see of the neo flash, will continue to be the best around since the neo forces you to use the stupid gba flash cart as the memory card.


----------



## cracker (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice if it is truly 99% compatible. Don't think it will justify buying just to get the 4 or so 64MB games to run on it that my CD64 can't handle... Depending on the price that is...


----------



## naveedy (Jun 12, 2009)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Emulators, anyone?
> 
> Its just not the same. PLaying the games on the actually console is so much better. It just feels right!
> 
> ...



Not very, if it works like a DS flash cart, like m3, r4, or any other other ones, this is going to be very fun!!!! i am so glad


----------



## naveedy (Jun 12, 2009)

wolfeman said:
			
		

> xboxinoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant find anything about this...where do i find one.


----------



## randysteele992 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh god I WANT ONE!!! I want an N64 one so bad! I wouldn't mind if there were an n64 emulator for the wii but thats never ever EVER going to happen! So i need one!!


----------



## mrgone (Jun 12, 2009)

z64 is one of the old n64 copiers, it had a zip drive ( connected via IDE)

someone did a bios hack to enable compact flash memory on the ide port (my guess is it was a size limitation)

ps: i really hope this flash cart thingy for n64 is going somewhere. the real deal is always preferrable to emulation


----------



## cracker (Jun 12, 2009)

naveedy said:
			
		

> wolfeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nowhere really since they stopped being sold about 9 year ago. They are expensive 2nd hand so you might as well wait until the NEO pricing and use emulators until then.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 12, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Sorry folks, but I have to rain on the parade and say this is NEOFLASH. Has anyone experienced the absolutely atrocity of their NDS carts? What on earth makes you think they're going to be able to produce SNES/N64 carts that are a) any better than the solutions already out there and b) going to work at all? They have the worst track record ever, and I for one wouldn't touch anything with their name on it with a ten foot pole.


This.

I had one of their PC Engine flashcarts and it was unreliable.  Think I paid over £120 for just a 64M version, so these N64 & SNES ones should be either the same or a lot more.

You could probably better more reliable and cheaper products here:
http://www.tototek.com/store/index.php?mai...x&cPath=1_8


----------



## testic-cancer (Jun 12, 2009)

Neo are a joke.

For anyone who wants a snes cart then just get a tototek one, they work well.  Although I personally prefer a copybox (wildcard DX or Doctor SF* are the easiest to still get hold of).

V64jr gives best compatibility on the N64, but they can be hard to get hold of now.


----------



## morcar (Jun 12, 2009)

They look well cool but why dont they just use SD Cards with the cart. This would have been a lot better as you could store loads of games on the card and play them by selecting the game from a menu. As for the pricing i would say around £30 / £40 any more and it would be a ripp off as i have a hacked xbox that can play snes perfect and almost does the n64 perfect too.


----------



## pika3000 (Jun 12, 2009)

Isn't neoflash the company that made the Golden Sun Team which dumped roms that only worked on their carts in an attempt to steal sales ?


----------



## Apophys (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,

cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  und wo kann man the NEO N64 Myth cart first SPEC kaufen???


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 13, 2009)

Apophys said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> cool
> 
> ...


Please, speak in english..Not many people can understand you if you write in german!


----------



## Apophys (Jun 13, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Apophys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oky 

cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and where can the parts:  NEO N64 Myth cart first SPEC ordered??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a link to a shop would be super.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 13, 2009)

Lets hope the price wont be over the €50,-



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> * support the rom up to 512M



Is that 512MByte or 512Mbit?


----------



## l0c4lh0st (Jun 13, 2009)

morcar said:
			
		

> They look well cool but why dont they just use SD Cards with the cart. This would have been a lot better as you could store loads of games on the card and play them by selecting the game from a menu. As for the pricing i would say around £30 / £40 any more and it would be a ripp off as i have a hacked xbox that can play snes perfect and almost does the n64 perfect too.


Yepppppp

LOL

As pointed out before: It's the most _*snip_ company you'll ever find. I can't think of any worse company to produce these flashcarts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But knowing them, they'll never come out.


----------



## Daimakaimura (Jun 21, 2009)

Mailyfesux said:
			
		

> Is this the first n64 cart?


No, there where many before this horrible cart is going to hit the internet-stores.


----------



## cracker (Jun 21, 2009)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Lets hope the price wont be over the €50,-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



512Mbit. That is the max size of N64 games and there were only 5 or so of them at that size.


----------



## florian (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I search a website for buy a CD64 or doctor 64 version 256 mo...Somebody help me because i not see any website for cd64 or doctor 64 ?

Thx in advance


----------



## Tokiopop (Aug 21, 2009)

Any idea on when or even if these will be released?


----------

